
render any iPhone useless by dialing *3001#12345#* - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/DyslexicAtheist/status/567816130435289088
======
DyslexicAtheist
it's even worse for Android:

    
    
      *2767*3855#
    
    

\--> This code is used for factory format. It'll remove all files and settings
including the internal memory storage. It'll also reinstall the phone
firmware.

PS: Once you give this code, there is no way to cancel the operation unless
you remove the battery from the phone. So think twice before giving this code.

~~~
0x0
Apparently this used to be triggerable from web pages with no user interaction
by using the tel: protocol in a clever way.

------
wodenokoto
So people keep writing "It's just field test mode", but what is that?

It just display your signal strength as a number instead of bars. You exit by
clicking 'home'. How exactly is that rendering anything useless?

[http://www.ubersignal.com/field-test-mode](http://www.ubersignal.com/field-
test-mode)

------
DyslexicAtheist
[https://www.sba-research.org/wp-
content/uploads/publications...](https://www.sba-research.org/wp-
content/uploads/publications/DabrowskiEtAl-IMSI-Catcher-Catcher-ACSAC2014.pdf)

~~~
0x0
That PDF says an app using CTServerConnectionCellMonitorGetCellInfo() will not
be accepted in the app store, not that the device itself will be excluded from
the app store?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
after second reading of the document this sure is the right interpretation.
error on my part thinking apple would block you for dialing the number.

------
zackify
this has been known for years and it does not render your phone useless...
just opens the field test app....

